# My First Photo.



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Just trying out my new found photo uploading skills. Posted this on another forum a few minutes ago, in a thread about Ebel 6B/159's. I think this is an ATP, but can't be sure. I'll have to retrieve it out of the bank vault and have a look.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

That's hi-def. Reminds me that I must do better myself. Well done.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Uncle Alec said:


> That's hi-def. Reminds me that I must do better myself. Well done.


Thanks for the comment. I took the photo around five years ago. Joined Photobucket yesterday and "Hey Presto", its now on the forum. Now I know how to do it, I imagine I will post a few more for people to look at. Cheers Uncle Alec.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

What is your photo equipment like?


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Its only a compact digital camera. The make and model is Panasonic TZ6.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice picture , well done.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Great pic. Sure looks like an ATP to me

(according to the Dirty Dozen ATP "bible" anyhow....My link)


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Louiswu,

Some fantastic photographs there. I particularly like the Lemania, Enicar and Leonidas. What a great collection :yes:


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Nice picture , well done.


Thanks Martinzx.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Scouse said:


> Hi Louiswu,
> 
> Some fantastic photographs there. I particularly like the Lemania, Enicar and Leonidas. What a great collection :yes:


Great collection indeed. Not mine, sadly - but it's proved to be a valuable reference library so i'm very grateful to whoever it does belong to.

I'm on the hunt for any similar reference material for 6B's and WWW's if anyone has any handy (non-commercial :angel: ) links ?

I'd love a Moeris myself. To start with, anyway.....


----------

